# Budapest



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Off to Budapest next weekend - looking for recommendations for coffee shops please!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

espresso embassy is the only one i remember, was years back but i must've picked it for a reason ha


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Last year I've been to Brew Brothers, Jókai u. 24 - tiny third wave café, I quite enjoyed it, had a good chat with the barista as well


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

I can second the recommendation for Espresso Embassy, certainly the best I have found so far in Budapest but I haven't stopped looking yet. They do great coffee, some nice cakes and the place has a great 'vibe' and friendly staff.

The only problem is it can be difficult to find somewhere to sit. They suffer from the common issue of up to half the tables taken up by folks who finished their drinks several hours earlier but continue to hog the space while using the WiFi.

I'm off to Budapest for a night at the end of this month, so please do post what you find.


----------



## jlt (Jan 30, 2020)

Espresso embassy is excellent, but also Modal & Double Shot worth checking out


----------

